# I have a strange question



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I was watching a movie on tv and during a music scene I could only hear the sub out of one ear (at least it seemed that way) Has this happened to anyone before.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not quite sure what you mean. If you turned your head could you hear it with your other ear? I have heard some weird stuff on TV over the years, I just attributed it to problems with the transmission.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

nova said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. If you turned your head could you hear it with your other ear? I have heard some weird stuff on TV over the years, I just attributed it to problems with the transmission.


No, even turning my head I could not hear it out of other ear. Could be the network. Can that happen if you have mild hearing loss with the upper frequencies?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is regulat TV might not be sending the lower sub frequencies which might make your sub localizable. Is your sub on that side of the room?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> The only thing I can think of is regulat TV might not be sending the lower sub frequencies which might make your sub localizable. Is your sub on that side of the room?


No the sub in in the middle of the room.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like your crossover frequency is too high. What kind of system do you have and how is the sub connected?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Sounds like your crossover frequency is too high. What kind of system do you have and how is the sub connected?


The sub is kreisel 12012 set by Audyssey with a 5.1 system.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Where is the crossover set?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Where is the crossover set?


All speakers set to 80. Sub set to IN so avr manages sub.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you could hear the sub with one ear, maybe you went deaf at those frequencies for a little while in the other ear.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

chashint said:


> If you could hear the sub with one ear, maybe you went deaf at those frequencies for a little while in the other ear.


I do know I have mild loss on high frequencies.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

asere said:


> No the sub in in the middle of the room.


I might be misunderstanding your answer here, but why do you have your sub set up in the middle of your room ? that can't be a very good spot for a sub to preform it's best in


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

flamingeye said:


> I might be misunderstanding your answer here, but why do you have your sub set up in the middle of your room ? that can't be a very good spot for a sub to preform it's best in


I meant to say middle of front wall.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

asere said:


> I meant to say middle of front wall.


ok that makes way more sense and I figured that couldn't be what you where doing because why in the world would somebody do something like that unless they where doing an experiment.


----------

